# Wood Pellets & Pricing



## Ascwatch

I've bought pellets from Wood Floors Plus in the past.  This year they are quoting $3.78 / bag by the ton, plus $25.00 per ton delivery fee. 

100% hardwoods
Less than 1% Ash
Less than .5% fines
Less than 300 PPM Sodium 

Where are you buying your wood pellets and how much per bag/pallet?


----------



## itsbob

Ascwatch said:


> I've bought pellets from Wood Floors Plus in the past.  This year they are quoting $3.78 / bag by the ton, plus $25.00 per ton delivery fee.
> 
> 100% hardwoods
> Less than 1% Ash
> Less than .5% fines
> Less than 300 PPM Sodium
> 
> Where are you buying your wood pellets and how much per bag/pallet?



Not from woodfloorsplus their pellets are crap.

I mean they must be, if they were a good product they wouldn't have to come on here and spam a forum and try to get over on advertising costs to sell their crap.

Matter of fact I think I'll buy mine from woodpellets.com since they paid for their advertising.


No Offense.. 


Oh, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## GWguy

That's very cheap.  Lignetics pellets are selling for over $5 a bag, about $250 for a pallet (one ton, 50 bags).  Others are selling cheaper, but either too far away (eastern shore) or a brand that I won't use.

Your best pellets are made from hardwood.  Really cheap pellets are pine.  Lignetics is a mix of mostly hardwood.


----------



## Vince

Prefer Hammer.  Got them from ACE hardware last year at around $250 a ton delivered.


----------



## Ascwatch

itsbob said:


> Not from woodfloorsplus their pellets are crap.
> 
> I mean they must be, if they were a good product they wouldn't have to come on here and spam a forum and try to get over on advertising costs to sell their crap.
> 
> Matter of fact I think I'll buy mine from woodpellets.com since they paid for their advertising.
> 
> 
> No Offense..
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forums.



Sorry Itsbob, You can't act like a jerk, make an accusation based on an assumption, then say no offense... bless your heart.

My neighbor and I are shopping around for pellets, and I find it remarkable that very few companies advertise their pricing and delivery fees.  I was hoping other stove owners would share their sources and save me some time calling for quotes.  I also thought it only fair to share my source first.


----------



## Ascwatch

Home Depot - Upper Marlboro said they have 17 pallets @ $215.00/ea $75 delivery or you can rent their truck for 75 mins for $19.95. They did not know the brand name or composition of the pellets

Lowes - Bowie has Potomac Pellets (pine) $5.97 / bag, with a $25.00 discount for each ton purchased.  Delivery $75.

Sneades Ace Hardware Owings - Hammer Pellets  - Reg Price $269.95 On Sale until Sept 15th, 2010.  P/U $244.99/ton.   Delivered $299.50/ton


----------



## Cowgirl

GWguy said:


> That's very cheap.  Lignetics pellets are selling for over $5 a bag, about $250 for a pallet (one ton, 50 bags).  Others are selling cheaper, but either too far away (eastern shore) or a brand that I won't use.
> 
> Your best pellets are made from hardwood.  Really cheap pellets are pine.  Lignetics is a mix of mostly hardwood.



I quoted the wrong price in the earlier thread.  The cheapest we've found is $218/ton at TSC.  They're Carolina brand hardwood pellets, and low ash.


----------



## dave1959

Ascwatch said:


> I've bought pellets from Wood Floors Plus in the past.  This year they are quoting $3.78 / bag by the ton, plus $25.00 per ton delivery fee.
> 
> 100% hardwoods
> Less than 1% Ash
> Less than .5% fines
> Less than 300 PPM Sodium
> 
> Where are you buying your wood pellets and how much per bag/pallet?




I just bought 4 tons , I hope they are ok....


----------



## dave1959

itsbob said:


> Not from woodfloorsplus their pellets are crap.
> 
> 
> I mean they must be, if they were a good product they wouldn't have to come on here and spam a forum and try to get over on advertising costs to sell their crap.
> 
> Matter of fact I think I'll buy mine from woodpellets.com since they paid for their advertising.
> 
> 
> No Offense..
> 
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the forums.



Why are they crap, Have you used them ??? 

Woodpellets.com , according to their website, does not deliver to southern Md,


----------



## dave1959

GWguy said:


> That's very cheap.  Lignetics pellets are selling for over $5 a bag, about $250 for a pallet (one ton, 50 bags).  Others are selling cheaper, but either too far away (eastern shore) or a brand that I won't use.
> 
> Your best pellets are made from hardwood.  Really cheap pellets are pine.  Lignetics is a mix of mostly hardwood.




I have burned 90% lignetics for the last couple of years.
In the begining they were 100% hardwood and they burned great, I tried some others but always went back to lignetics. Last year and so far this year all I could find is their "blend" of woods. They do not burn any better than the other softwoods and blends that I have tried.
So I went out on a limb and bought greenways from Wood floors plus.
I figure even a cheap 100% hardwood cant we any worse than a "blend" or softwood so they only thing I will do is save money.

Bought the greenways for $189 a ton plus 25 delivery, Still a savings over local prices and got them delivered instead of picking them up...

Only time will tell...


----------



## bdsearle

*Waiting on new pellet stove*

I just bought a Harman P68 from True Value Hardware in LaPlata.  I get a free ton with the purchase of the stove and I am buying an additional ton as well.  They are bringing the pellets with them when they come to install the stove so there is no delivery charge.  Premium Power Pellets $4.58 a bag... comes out to $229 a ton.


----------



## Cowgirl

Cowgirl said:


> I quoted the wrong price in the earlier thread.  The cheapest we've found is $218/ton at TSC.  They're Carolina brand hardwood pellets, and low ash.



We split a ton of pellets with my FIL. They were from TSC, but not Carolinas. Not sure exactly what brand it is, but they're the exact same bag that's sold at SOuthern States.  We don't like them.  They have shorter burn time and are more ashy than the Lignetics we burned last year.  We just bought a bag of Power Pellets (?) from Southern States and we're going to see how they burn.


----------



## GWguy

I've used cheap brands, Hamer and whatever Southern States sells, always come back to Lignetics.  Least ash, consistent flame (some pellets change flame size from almost going out to a huge flame that makes the chimney thunder and back again).


----------



## Robin

Question:
 Off topic slightly
When using your wood stove, what is your electric running per month and back up heat gas or oil?


----------



## bdsearle

*Power Pellets*



Cowgirl said:


> We split a ton of pellets with my FIL. They were from TSC, but not Carolinas. Not sure exactly what brand it is, but they're the exact same bag that's sold at SOuthern States.  We don't like them.  They have shorter burn time and are more ashy than the Lignetics we burned last year.  We just bought a bag of Power Pellets (?) from Southern States and we're going to see how they burn.



Let me know what you think of the Power Pellets.  I have two tons of them right now.  I have never tried any other brands since I have only had my stove for about two months.  Just curious as to how they compare to other pellets that you have used.

Thanks


----------



## foodcritic

bdsearle said:


> Let me know what you think of the Power Pellets.  I have two tons of them right now.  I have never tried any other brands since I have only had my stove for about two months.  Just curious as to how they compare to other pellets that you have used.
> 
> Thanks



I have a question.  As a wood burner.  

1) Is wood your primary source of heat?

2)  How many "cords" does a tone of pellets = about.

I would like to go to pellets for the consistent output.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GWguy said:


> I've used cheap brands, Hamer and whatever Southern States sells, always come back to Lignetics.  Least ash, consistent flame (some pellets change flame size from almost going out to a huge flame that makes the chimney thunder and back again).




Ive always had better luck with the Hamer's, less ash then the Lignetics.  But I havent burned Lignetics in 3 years. I burned Country Boys all last year and will again this year.


----------



## hotcoffee

Lusby True Value in Prince Frederick has Lignetics

$6.19 a bag
$290.00 a ton


----------



## Cowgirl

Just an update since we've burned a few types of pellets this year.  The pellets we bought from TSC (clear bag, same as Statesman but doesn't say Statesman on it) are AWFUL.  Don't waste your money on them.  They say low ash, but after burning just one bag of them there's as much ash in the stove as there is after 5 bags of Lignetics.  They totally clogged up the stove and caused issues. 

Power Pellets are ok, they seemed to burn fine but we only burned a couple of bags.  

Lignetics- we're sticking with them from now on. They burn longer and cleaner than any of the other brands.


----------



## clevalley

Cowgirl said:


> Just an update since we've burned a few types of pellets this year.  The pellets we bought from TSC (clear bag, same as Statesman but doesn't say Statesman on it) are AWFUL.  Don't waste your money on them.  They say low ash, but after burning just one bag of them there's as much ash in the stove as there is after 5 bags of Lignetics.  They totally clogged up the stove and caused issues.
> 
> Power Pellets are ok, they seemed to burn fine but we only burned a couple of bags.
> 
> Lignetics- we're sticking with them from now on. They burn longer and cleaner than any of the other brands.



Just remember, different stove brands burns pellets differently.  My Quadra Fire bruns damn near any brand great, some will have more clinkers than others (read below), but it is very tolerant of different brands.  Old Hillcrest Guy's stove is picky about pellets and his is a different brand than mine.

Also, Statesman pellets are made by Hamer - and the batches can run different based on what mill they come from, West Va. or Kentucky (I think it is Kentucky, down there somewhere) - and between the plants it depends on what type of wood they are sawing as well.

I use Country Boy pellets and they are from a wood floor manufacturer in Kentucky.  The wood is dried and their is no bark because they are sawing up wood floorings.  The sawdust goes from the saws directly into the pellet milling machine where they are pressed so the chances of getting impurities in the pellets (that cause clinkers) are slim to none...

Other places like sawmills and pallet manufacturing facilities will run a higher chance of having impunities and inconsistencies between batches of pellets.


----------



## Vince

Cowgirl said:


> Just an update since we've burned a few types of pellets this year.  The pellets we bought from TSC (clear bag, same as Statesman but doesn't say Statesman on it) are AWFUL.  Don't waste your money on them.  They say low ash, but after burning just one bag of them there's as much ash in the stove as there is after 5 bags of Lignetics.  They totally clogged up the stove and caused issues.
> 
> Power Pellets are ok, they seemed to burn fine but we only burned a couple of bags.
> 
> *Lignetics- we're sticking with them from now on. They burn longer and cleaner than any of the other brands.*


  Been burning Lignetics and Hammer this year, and I think I like Lignetics better.  Less ash and less dust when you get to the bottom of the bag.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

My Country Boy pellets Im burning this year have no dust in the bottom of the bag.  My stove is a Breckwell and in past years I had a real problem with Pennington's, but the past 2 years with Country Boys no problems.


----------



## GWguy

OldHillcrestGuy said:


> My Country Boy pellets Im burning this year have no dust in the bottom of the bag.  My stove is a Breckwell and in past years I had a real problem with Pennington's, but the past 2 years with Country Boys no problems.



I filed a complaint with Pennington a few years back, the pellets were horrible.  Got my entire purchase price back.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

GWguy said:


> I filed a complaint with Pennington a few years back, the pellets were horrible.  Got my entire purchase price back.



 Well a few years back on another tread, we all talked about our pellets and I remember we all had alot of complaints with the Penningtons, and a rep from the company somehow got wind of our problems and posted, think she posted her name and contact info and I contacted her, got nice letter back explaining they had problems with one of their pellet plants, but I never followed through with it, she wanted me to send some of the pellets back to her and also cut off the bag a impression that was pressed into the bag, showed them where they were made at which plant.   I had 2 tons of them I wish I had followed through.  I eventually got through those bags, but never again will I buy them.


----------



## getbent

My MIL is thinking of getting a pellet stove.  Are the pellets hard to find locally (St. Mary's)?


----------



## GWguy

getbent said:


> My MIL is thinking of getting a pellet stove.  Are the pellets hard to find locally (St. Mary's)?



Not at all.  Most hardware stores carry them, most even deliver.


----------



## Vince

getbent said:


> My MIL is thinking of getting a pellet stove.  Are the pellets hard to find locally (St. Mary's)?


Hope she has storage space.  Someplace dry, obviously.


----------



## getbent

I doubt she'll use it alot.  She's the type that says the heat/ac is on but it's cold/hot in the house.  In the winter I never go over there without an extra layer.  How big are the bags?


----------



## Vince

getbent said:


> I doubt she'll use it alot.  She's the type that says the heat/ac is on but it's cold/hot in the house.  In the winter I never go over there without an extra layer.  How big are the bags?


 50 lb bags.


----------



## DeeCee

We have a New Englander stove and used a few bags of the pellets from TSC, and i agree they were AWFUL. Not only did they create a ton of ash, but each pellet is huge and very textured which caused an issue with their ability to slide into the hopper, so the stove would cut off about every 4 hours or so, because the hopper went empty. That was very frustrating (BRR) on that end of the house thank GAWD for the Fischer woodstove on the other end! Glad we only bought a few bags to get us through until it stopped raining and we could put the ton into the back of the pickup!

Has anyone ever burned dried corn? I hear some do. Wonder if the stove would need to be modified to do it?


----------



## getbent

Vince said:


> 50 lb bags.



Thanks.  About how long does a 50lb bag last?  Does it depend on how long you run the pellet stove?  What about cleaning it?  How's the maintenance?


----------



## GWguy

getbent said:


> Thanks.  About how long does a 50lb bag last?  Does it depend on how long you run the pellet stove?  What about cleaning it?  How's the maintenance?



Most of this has been discussed at length in the Home forum in multiple threads.  Do a search there and just about every question you have will be answered.


----------



## clevalley

Vince said:


> 50 lb bags.



40lb bags - 50 bags to a ton.


----------



## kom526

DeeCee said:


> Has anyone ever burned dried corn? I hear some do. Wonder if the stove would need to be modified to do it?



Just google your stove or check the owner's manual. I have a Quadra-Fire pellet stove that can burn corn, pellets (obviously) or sunflower seeds. To burn corn I'd need to do a mix, or I can run straight corn, if I use a handful of pellets to get the stove fired up.  A buddy of mine ran a 75% corn 25% pellet mix in his stove when he lived in Balmer and he loved it, a half ton of pellets and several bags of corn would get him through the whole winter.


----------



## kom526

GW and/or OHG where do you get your Country Boys from? I've been burning the stuff from Southern States with some left over Lignetics this year and haven't had any real issues. I ran my stove empty last night and cleaned out the hopper and the auger due to dust build up. I've gone through a ton so far and I'll need another load by next week and I wanted to try some CB's and Hamer's just to really compare ash and dust build up.


----------



## GWguy

kom526 said:


> GW and/or OHG where do you get your Country Boys from? I've been burning the stuff from Southern States with some left over Lignetics this year and haven't had any real issues. I ran my stove empty last night and cleaned out the hopper and the auger due to dust build up. I've gone through a ton so far and I'll need another load by next week and I wanted to try some CB's and Hamer's just to really compare ash and dust build up.



I only use Lignetics now.  It burns the most uniformly with the lowest coke buildup and least amount of bag dust.  I got my last 3 tons from McKays, delivery was only $30 for 3 pallets.

Hamer worked ok, but it coked up faster, had to clean the pot far more frequently.


----------



## Done_Wrong

*Seminar 12/9 for wood pellet stoves*

Here is the link - NOTE the grant info 
Learning How to Heat With Wood & Pellets ... Save Money & Be Warm! | University of Maryland Extension

When: Monday, Dec. 9, 2013 - 7:00pm to 9:00pm
Where: University of Maryland Extension Calvert County Conference Room
Address: 30 Duke St Prince Frederick, MD 20678
Event Type: Class/Workshop
Presenter: Jonathan Kays, University of Maryland Extension
Description/Notes: 

Are you someone who heats with oil, propane, or a heat pump, but needs to know more before heating with wood or pellets? Is the high price of oil or the cold air from your heat pump getting you down? Perhaps you are interested in an inside stove or an outdoor wood boiler. Advances made in wood burning technology have dramatically improved efficiency and reduced emissions of residential stoves. This isn’t Grandpa’s smoky old wood stove!  Firewood is one of the most economical forms of renewable energy available today and the use of wood pellets is increasing because they are readily available and pellet stoves are easily installed without the need of an expensive chimney.  

*Better yet, the Maryland Energy Administration has a wood grant program that will pay $500 toward the cost of a clean-burning wood stove and $700 toward pellet stove.* This workshop will provide you the resources to help the beginner or the experienced wood user.

Below are some of the topics to be covered, but bring your questions and they will be answered!

    Advances in wood energy technology
    How to buy and install a new wood stove or boiler
    Buying and storing firewood and pellet
    How to properly season (dry) firewood
    Increasing the efficiency of wood burning units
    Wood stove audit checklist
    Improvements in wood boiler technology with EPA Phase 2 boilers.
    Best practices to maximize the efficiency of outdoor wood boilers - sizing, underground waterline insulation, & firewood moisture.

Registration: Cost $5 per person to cover cost of materials. Make checks payable to the University of Maryland and mail to: UM Extension, Box 486, Prince Frederick, MD 20678.  Please register by December 5, 2013.
Cost: $5 per person

Contact Phone: 
410-535-3662
- See more at: Learning How to Heat With Wood & Pellets ... Save Money & Be Warm! | University of Maryland Extension


----------

